

The Kopp-Etchells Effect - yread
http://www.michaelyon-online.com/the-kopp-etchells-effect.htm

======
Luc
A couple of theories (static discharge, piezo-electric effect, burning metal)
here: <http://www.pprune.org/archive/index.php/t-88213.html>

